# Fall Flys: Your Favorites



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Fall is (imo) the very best time of year to be on the water. It seems that it doesn't really matter what fresh water species you fish for or whether you taget cold or warm water fish, fall is the time to do it. The temps start to drop a little bit (finally this week ) and fishing becomes much more comfortable to the angler. The change of seasons seems to trigger something in beast and man alike that makes us all a little more excitable. The color scheme changes, the insect hatches change, and feeding habits change. Many of the anglers who spent the summer months crowded together, jostling for a position to fish wander out of the water and into the trees to pursue other outdoor endeavors :! !$. This is my favorite time of year to chase my favorite fishy friends and I have a few favorite flies I tend to use.

My question is: What are your favorite fall flies in Ohio. I tend to think BIG patterns in the fall. The Browns are spawning and are usually more terratorial to other fish, the bass seem to take larger flies in preperation for the cold, lethargic months. I can't really talk of the Chrome because I've never tried it, but patterns seem to vary widely for the Eerie tribs. My favorite fall patterns are (for trout)hoppers, big buggers and bunny strips zonkers, and big fat wooly worms. For warm water fish, poppers and the same big streamers with some large craw-patterns. How 'bout you?


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

First time flying in the fall. But I'm going for smallies with bigger streamers leech patterns, craws, and zonkers, clousers and some wine corks on top.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I like a nice 14" 4/0 deciever down on the Ohio untill the first hard frost Grey over white. As far as trout goes I like PT's #12-16. For steelhead its eggs, eggs, eggs #14 Chart, and Pink, and lil Nympho action Pt's again, and free swimming caddis larvae!

Steelhead Assortment




























Ohio river Assortment


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom,

Awesome assortment of flies. Definately good looking. I get the feeling you have a fondness for olive marabou...... Let me ask, was that 14" (as in 14 inch long!) streamers on the Ohio?? If so, wow--now those are big flies. Ha, and I felt like I was throwing mini Howitzers with a big clouser! One other question (if I may) what body material do you use for the purple buggers/wooly worms? Is it just purple chenille or marabou?? 

Thanks for the fly porn!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Fall and winter are my favorite fishing seasons. For smallies I like olive, black, and brown bunny leach's 4" to 6". Clousers in cheartruse white, grey and white, and brown with gold flash over white or pale yellow. The later look much like baby saugeye and many of the darter patterns. Sneaky petes also, For hybrids,white bass I like big white streamers heavy with lots of pealesant, silver or blue green. In the dead of winter. plain white streamers un weighted streamer about 4" fished with a sinking line and dead drifted along drop offs and ledges, THe leach's fish well up untill ice start in the slack water. WHite is my go to winter color for sure,
Trout, midges, and more midges. emergers and dries tiny 20 to 30, If you can find em that small or tye them your self. Nymphs and 007 mentioned. also BWO's in smaller sizes 16 to 24. Tailwater fisheries will be a midge fishery through the winter they will also be open usually all year (free of ice). Spring fed also like the mad will stay open most of the year. Hope this helps your catch this fall and winter. S


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

7x and i have similar tastes in flies, i love bunny flies, dark or light colors just depends on the day, or my mood. i will use a pooper much later into the year than most people will, early morning fish will still hit a big popper fished slow until that water drops down to about fifty. clousers might be the best all around go to flies in the fall, the get down where the fish are and flat work. the white bunnies drifted catch fish in some cold water
for trout i like to fish these little bitty dries, but also like small PT's and bh zebra midges, and i am begining to really get some confidence in the ease and effectivness of soft hackles, however i have yet to fish them in winter so we shall see. dont forget streamers at night.....
007, 14in 4/0 deciver, you dont mess around


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey utard he means size 14 i think


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Utard said:


> Tom,
> 
> Awesome assortment of flies. Definately good looking. I get the feeling you have a fondness for olive marabou...... Let me ask, was that 14" (as in 14 inch long!) streamers on the Ohio?? If so, wow--now those are big flies. Ha, and I felt like I was throwing mini Howitzers with a big clouser! One other question (if I may) what body material do you use for the purple buggers/wooly worms? Is it just purple chenille or marabou??
> 
> Thanks for the fly porn!



Woops been busy at work those Wolley buggers are black! the light is so bright they look purple... Yea big decievers I throw them with a 9 - 10 wt... So far the only thing I have landed on them was a 22# shovelhead .. lol..


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

a 22# flattie on the fly is one heck of a fish, just wait until one of ky's stripers decides to eat it :B


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> hey utard he means size 14 i think


Take a look at those flies in the pics again. They are definitely not a size 14. They are (just as he said) size 4/0. Fly hook sizes tend to change when you get bigger. As you know, a size 2 is much bigger than a size 14. A size 2/0, is much bigger than a size 2. I can see a size 4/0 hook with a 14 inch fly. And you're not kidding. That's all business there.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

sorry bro just seen you asked if #14 was 14 inches long. i figured maybe he meant #14 would be a size 14. i never even looked at the pix. I should of read his part of the post too


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

As I keep praying..lol with my luck it will be with my 6wt and not my 10 wt .. lol..


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> sorry bro just seen you asked if #14 was 14 inches long. i figured maybe he meant #14 would be a size 14. i never even looked at the pix. I should of read his part of the post too


No biggie. I wasn't actually asking if a #14 was 14 inches long. I was asking if the striper flies for the Ohio were 14" (or 14 INCHES) long. I originally thought it was a typo because I've never dreamed of casting anything that long.  

Tom,
I'd be scared to death to cast that fly on a 6wt. You could end up fighting a man-eater with a noodle! You're braver than I am man.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Utard said:


> No biggie. I wasn't actually asking if a #14 was 14 inches long. I was asking if the striper flies for the Ohio were 14" (or 14 INCHES) long. I originally thought it was a typo because I've never dreamed of casting anything that long.
> 
> Tom,
> I'd be scared to death to cast that fly on a 6wt. You could end up fighting a man-eater with a noodle! You're braver than I am man.


...that fly is on a 10wt .. lol.. I'm not brave ..lol..


----------



## Mr X (Oct 17, 2007)

whoa, the chennile store called dude, they need some of their merchandise returned.


----------

